# Labrador v Cocker Spaniel



## lulu15 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum (although not new to dog ownership) and would welcome some advice.

I sadly had to have my beloved labrador put to sleep last year but I'm now starting to think about getting another dog and would welcome some advice. I love labradors but am thinking it may be more sensible to get a smaller breed of dog as since I had my lab I have moved to a smaller house and garden. I suppose really I am looking for a dog with a labrador type temperament but in a smaller package! I have been considering and doing a bit of research on cocker spaniels and am thinking they may fit the bill. I would be grateful for any advice from any of you who have experience of cockers on how they compare to a labrador. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I have two Labradors, and my partner has over ten cockers and numerous Labs, which I help out with from time to time. I wouldn't say cockers of the working type are anything like Labs to be honest, I can't comment on the show strain, but if the old saying goes true, and from what I've seen it's not far off the mark, Labs are born half trained, and spaniels die half trained, particularly those cockery types. They are very people orientated, but they are not the easiest of dogs to train. Have you thought about some of the other spaniel breeds?


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

You could maybe look in rescues for a labrador x which may be a bit smaller? Or consider something like a Staffy? I have a rottweiler/lab/beagle sort of mix and she is about 18kg, and similar to a lab in nature. She was a rescue, it may be well worth looking into 

Sorry to hear about your Labrador.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Never had a cocker so can't really help answer your question but just wanted to say house size doesn't matter greatly if you take your dog out a lot.

I have three dogs, one is a lab and I live in a pretty small house and have a small yard but the dogs spend a lot of time on long walks, playing in the park etc. so all they really want to do at home is sleep!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you have had to say goodbye to your beloved lab - they really do leave a hole in your heart don't they?

I know you say you are concerned about the size of your new house and garden but tbh if a lab is like a Goldie, they are not bothered -as long as they ahve the space for their bed and to stretch their legs they are more than happy. They just need their daily exercise to stay content which would be true if they were in a bigger house anyway. Our Goldie spends many of her holidays in a caravan which she is more than happy with!

i don't have much experience re cockers but I know a few members do so am sure they will be along soon with their knowlege.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a show type cocker and i would agree with Sleeping Lion. Love my boy but he is a bit of a bugger  I do think on the whole (although every dog is different) Cockers are less biddablee than Labs.

Someone once told me the difference between a cocker and a springer is a springer comes back when it is told and a cocker comes back when the job is done. I definately agree with that 

What about a Golden Retriever ? 

Size of house aand garden arent that imporrtant if a dog is well walked. I met someone the other day who has a Bernese and a newfie and lived in an apartment, she said she hardly new she had them as they were so chilled.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I live in a small flat with no garden and have an 11 month old Labrador. As long as he gets his walks and training sessions he's absolutely fine. Especially if he can find my hoodie, curl up on it and cover it in yellow hair lol. Dogs don't need a big house or garden so if you want another Lab don't let having a small house and garden put you off


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

We have a 3 (nearly) year old lab and OH's parents have a 4 year old lab - Ours is from working lines, theirs is show lines and the two dogs are polar opposites of the same breed. Bramble is on the go all the time from when he wakes to when he is asleep - he needs constant attention and things to do. If my OH didn't take him to the farm everyday I don't know how we'd cope He would need like 10 hr walks every day. 

Toby, he's chilled, lazy infact.

Both are great with kids, lovely friends well behaved well trained dogs. but totally opposite.


----------



## lulu15 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to reply. Must admit from the research I'd done on Cockers, I did get the impression that they are perhaps more willful than labradors. I have lots of places nearby to go for walks, so as many of you have said, living in a smaller house shouldn't be too much of an issue. (Can't wait now to get another dog, going for a walk without a dog isn't the same!) 

One other thing though that made me think about a smaller dog was that towards the end of my girl's life, she couldn't jump into the car anymore because of her arthritis and it wasn't easy trying to lift her in on my own! But this is probably me over-thinking things because to be honest this was only at the end, as she had many years when she was able to jump in with no problems and I'm sure we'd find a way round it. I was so lucky, I had 16 fantastic years with her but she has definitely left a very big hole.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

if you love labs then there is nothing to stop you getting another as everyone else has said

we got a springer thinking we'd be fine as we'd had labs and they're all gundogs right?  yeah... biiiiig change, labs are bright but laid back in attitude when when active, spaniels are also bright but far more OCD and naturally caffeinated :lol:


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

My 1st dog was a show type cocker and she was very easy to train and stupidly eager to please. She passed away in Nov and we now have a 7month old working black lab. Out of the 2 i found that the cocker was much easier to train because of the eagerness to please me whereas my lab, although i think he is smarter than my cocker was, he is DEFINATELY not eager to please! He will only do things for food!!! But as everyone has said each dog within each breed has its own personality and you never know exactly who your going to come home with!! But thats half the fun! Good luck with your decision and i cant wait to see pics


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Our dear old Lab passed away last year too. 
We decided we wanted another dog and researched Cockers and Schnauzers. We wanted the temprement of a Lab, but fancied something a little smaller. At the end of the only breed with the same temprement is another Lab! We decided to get another Lab as we knew about them and loved the breed. 
I have just recently got a 7 week old working black lab pup. She is *so* willing to please it is ridiculous. She has been with us 4 days and has learned Sit, Down, Come and Stay. She is brilliant at doing her toilets outside. I could count on 2 hands how many accidents she has had. Although she is working (like Monty) she is much more laid back. 
I would seriously recommend a Lab. 

Here is my little girl


----------



## lulu15 (Apr 5, 2012)

dandogman - you have seriously melted my heart , your little girl is beautiful! My girl was a black lab too, from show stock though. I also researched Schnauzers but thought they could be a bit too feisty if you know what I mean. I have to say I have a real soft spot for labs, I grew up with them and feel I know all about them, it feels a bit like unknown territory going for another breed.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

lulu15 said:


> dandogman - you have seriously melted my heart , your little girl is beautiful! My girl was a black lab too, from show stock though. I also researched Schnauzers but thought they could be a bit too feisty if you know what I mean. I have to say I have a real soft spot for labs, I grew up with them and feel I know all about them, it feels a bit like unknown territory going for another breed.


Thank you! I will her tell her that as soon as she wakes up! 
I know what you mean about the Schnauzers. 
Labradors are my favourites any day!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I really dislike the whole "eager to please" train of thought. I think it sets many dogs up for failure and leads many people to believe they have a stupid or stubborn dog when they just have a normal dog who requires a bit of motivation to do things. 

I wouldn't describe Spencer as "eager to please" but he is very eager to do what works to earn himself something nice  Whether food, a toy, a belly rub or whatever. It's more "how can I get that thing I want?" rather than "how can I make Sarah happy?" if you know what I mean.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I've only ever had (show) Cockers so can't comment on the comparison; but they are joyful little dogs. Indie's recall is improving all the time- although if she is really interested in something, a little persuasion is needed! She's very attentive, and will fetch through heavy cover and water etc. Saying that, our preivous cocker Poppy hated water. I think all dogs are individuals anyway- there's no guarantees on character etc between or within a breed. But if your heart is set on a lab i wouldn't necessarily discount them just on account of your circumstances re: house and garden- lots of walks etc as others have said should be ok? my best friend has two flatcoat retrievers and they live in a modest 3 bed semi with a small garden; and another had two newfies in the same sort of house


----------



## RedGirl10 (Apr 6, 2012)

Not the same I know, but we have a 6 month old Lab x Springer Spaniel and he's a superstar - easiest ever to train and a joy in the house. I think we've inherited the best of both breeds. Had labs in past (working lines) but just came across this little fella and thought he may be more medium sized (he just looks like a lighter boned and slimmer lab - will post pics when I've got some on here - newbie!). But I think he is going to need more exercise and stimulation than pure lab. Have to agree with the above though, I love labs and try not to focus on size - temperment is probably more important than physical size when deciding for your home.


----------



## lulu15 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I think Labradors will always have a place in my heart. I'm going away at the end of the month but when I come back I will start looking for a dog. I am definitely ready now to get another dog, the house has not felt the same without a dog in it.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Someone at my dog training has a Field Spaniel - its not much bigger than a cocker but seems more biddable? It seems a lovely dog! Might be worth doing sone research and someone on here might know more about them than me?

Naomi x


----------

